# What r they worth? A/d/s pq10 (2) Harmon K CA260



## Bc3dr (Aug 12, 2012)

I've had these since new and saved them in hopes of using them again someday. I can't use them in the vehicle I have and can't see holding onto them any longer. Are they worth anything or should I just give them to my nephew for helping me put full Dynamat in the truck? Thanks


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess they're worth what someone's willing to pay for them. A bunch of them just sold on feeBay in the last couple weeks. Looks like they are going from $100-$125 per CA260 and about $80 for the PQ10 if they are in nice condition and working.

I've owned the CA260 amps before and while they are pretty good sounding, they are over 20 years old, so capacitors might need replacing and solder joints re-flowed, plus getting under that bell housing is not fun.

If you think your nephew could appreciate them and use them, you can keep them in the family, but if you think they'll just get tossed around and abused, a collector might give them a better home...

Why not give him the PQ10 and sell the CA260s?


----------

